
Introducing Framer for iOS - sboak
http://blog.framerjs.com/posts/framer-preview-for-ios.html
======
jdsimcoe
This is great! Super excited to see prototyping tools get up-leveled with
preview ability like this. Congrats to the Framer team.

Vote it up on Product Hunt: [https://www.producthunt.com/tech/framer-
preview](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/framer-preview).

------
zghst
$10 to pay for an app that only previews animations of an app that you pay
$100 for? This is highway robbery! Origami & preview is free

